
Judge Grewal joins Facebook - sthu11182
http://blogs.wsj.com/law/2016/05/13/facebook-hires-judge-paul-s-grewal-for-litigation-role/
======
sthu11182
I would say that Judge Grewal is one of the most influential judges in patent
law in the country. I am saddened that he left the bench.

